# pac-man 256 et joypad nimbus steelseries



## Kanarator (28 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour.

Y en a-t-il parmi vous qui jouent à pac-man 256 et qui arrivent à faire fonctionner leur manette de jeu sous ce jeux ?

j'ai une nimbus steelseries et impossible de la faire fonctionner alors que je lis un peu partout que ce jeu est compatible avec cette manette.

Merci.


----------

